# FLY VOTING CONTEST



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Posted below are the contestants that submitted and shipped before the deadline! If I get a change to get under water shots when I get home I will update the posts! Sorry for the delay I had a unsuccessful tarpon trip get in the way! 

The person with the most votes will be the winner and will recieve a boat load of great looking flies!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Contestant 1






























CONTESTANT 1


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Contestant 2





























Contestant 2


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Contestant 3





























Contestant 3


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Contestant 4





























Contestant 4


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Contestant 5





























Contestant 5


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Contestant 6






























Contestant 6


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Contestant 7





























Contestant 7


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Cool flies all around. I ended up voting for the one I would tie on first here in my local waters.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I like em all!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Great job! Yea going after Tarpon was the only excuse i would except. I know other's who would agree.
I like them all so i voted for mine, go figure


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

Get out the VOTE bump.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Contestant 6 looks like is killing it! Mid week voting bump!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Are you going to do some water testing with pics or a video?


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

All look pretty awesome! I like the bead knockers on 4, cool idea.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

https://imgur.com/gallery/anQTznX

Link is HERE


Here is the wet test for all the flies! Contestants if you hate the video I took please reach out!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Are you going to do some water testing with pics or a video?


See link above.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

flyclimber said:


> https://imgur.com/gallery/anQTznX
> 
> Link is HERE
> 
> ...


Awesome test tank! Thanks for taking the time and doing this


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

T Bone said:


> Awesome test tank! Thanks for taking the time and doing this


I am really excited to continue testing all my own flies.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

flyclimber said:


> https://imgur.com/gallery/anQTznX
> 
> Link is HERE
> 
> ...


Very nice test videos! This really cemented my vote. I mostly wanted to see how the hook point rode. For me it is really important that the hook points ride up for these types of flies. The leg and tail movement is another factor. Flyclimber, you did such a great job managing this contest. It's not only a great showcase for tying talent and flies, it has practical applications for fishing. Thank you! Much appreciated.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I’ve never seen my flys underwater. Nice to see the hooks ride up like their supposed to and they will be in my box now


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Scott Kor said:


> Very nice test videos! This really cemented my vote. I mostly wanted to see how the hook point rode. For me it is really important that the hook points ride up for these types of flies. The leg and tail movement is another factor. Flyclimber, you did such a great job managing this contest. It's not only a great showcase for tying talent and flies, it has practical applications for fishing. Thank you! Much appreciated.


I was just getting the hang of it! I should be able to get a better groove on it! Contestant 6 is killing it!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Last day VOTE bump!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I saw only one of my flies. But i was watching on my Kindle


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> I saw only one of my flies. But i was watching on my Kindle


 Sorry bud it was like 10 pm one night and I grabbed the one I liked the best!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

@Backwater are you going to guess who tied what?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

1. @Crazy Larry 
2. @Jred 
3. @dbrady784 
4. @bryson 
5. @Backwater 
6. @flyclimber + @permitchaser (Tied)


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

flyclimber said:


> 1. @Crazy Larry
> 2. @Jred
> 3. @dbrady784
> 4. @bryson
> ...


Wait, that's not correct! Did you also tie one?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Wait, that's not correct! Did you also tie one?


 YEP. Micro skiff didn't like my red and purple!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

@Jred (Flies are here)
@Crazy Larry (Flies are here)
@permitchaser (Flies are here)
@dbrady784 (Should be here today)
@flyclimber (Flies are here)


@Backwater (Flies are here)




@bryson (Flies are here)
So I'm assuming these are the people that made it in the contest.

That being said..... here's my guess.

#1 - I'm going to say..... dbrady
#2 - Bryson, tho he may have tied #3. But he's been tying some poon flies lately. Whoever tied this one, throw some black bead chain eyes on it, so it doesn't sink fast and you have a great poon fly (same size).
#3 - Jred. It's all about his signature eyes! 
#4 - Ok, flyclimber just spill the beans and said he did the red and purple! Nice avalon style beads tho!
#5 - No doubt, this is Permitchaser. He sent me a few of his ugly shrimpy looking thing one time. Hey, that what he calls it. Besides, he voted for himself! .
#6 - I'm going to venture to say this one is Crazy Larry's tie. He seems like a pretty seasoned tier. 
#7 - That's my experiment, tho I'm disappointed with the tank test and never noticed them flipping like that.  They do work tho.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks for the votes y'all! Excellent competition. Great flies all. I was guessing the blurple (nice work bryson) was going to take the win. I can't wait to try that on a striper. 

Flyclimber really did a great job as host. The underwater videos were cool!

I'll host the next one...just let me get through the summer vacation chaos.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> @Jred (Flies are here)
> @Crazy Larry (Flies are here)
> @permitchaser (Flies are here)
> @dbrady784 (Should be here today)
> ...


hell that's the only vote I got


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

flyclimber said:


> Sorry bud it was like 10 pm one night and I grabbed the one I liked the best!


good for you. Thanks for all you did


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I’m just glad I beat Dbrady! Thanks for hosting!


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Did the winner get all of the flies? If so would love to see pics of the fish caught on them


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

They were sent today.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

I’ll take one set and forward the rest to second placer JRed.

JRed, can you get a set to dbrady?

C.L.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Crazy Larry said:


> I’ll take one set and forward the rest to second placer JRed.
> 
> JRed, can you get a set to dbrady?
> 
> C.L.


You got two of them! Should be in the box!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Crazy Larry said:


> I’ll take one set and forward the rest to second placer JRed.
> 
> JRed, can you get a set to dbrady?
> 
> C.L.


Yes I can he works with me


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

Jred said:


> Yes I can he works with me


Cool...I have your address so I'll send the extra set (only got two). You and dbrady can divi it up.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Crazy Larry said:


> Cool...I have your address so I'll send the extra set (only got two). You and dbrady can divi it up.


I did snag one set.... "For Experimental Testing" on my trip this next week.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

flyclimber said:


> I did snag one set.... "For Experimental Testing" on my trip this next week.


Good luck! Post pics!


----------

